# First time with XD



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

While I've shot an identical XD-9sc, I hadn't shot mine until today. All I can say is WOW. Muzzle flip was minimal, although I'm still getting used to the boxy sights and squarer grip angle. By the time I hit the 500-round mark I should be pretty used to the differences. The trigger is probably the best thing about this gun. After just the first 10 rounds, I could "feel" when the trigger was going to break. The pull is so light and smooth, but doesn't throw you any surprises.

Definitely need the grip extension for the standard 10-round mag. My pinky was slipping off the bottom, which partially contributed to the occasional fliers I had. I did load up the extended mag and while it felt fine when shooting with it, I heavily doubt I'll use it for carry. It makes the gun taller than it is long.

Toward the end of the 100 rounds, I was getting shaky. I think the forearm fatigue comes from loading the magazines, not from shooting. Pressing round after round with a single finger down into a stiff, new magazine puts a bit of strain on the wrist/forearm muscles. And I had to use the included mag loader for the double-stack 16-round. I shot a full mag left-handed and I actually did really well, although the time between shots was a bit longer. I switched back for the final 10 shots and suddenly shooting right handed felt a whole lot easier, lol.

All in all, I'm more than pleased and impressed with the XD. At 7 yards, it shot POA, but a hair high and to the right. I think it was a bit to the right due to the fact that I'm still getting used to the trigger and was probably slightly yanking it. Most XDs shoot high out of the box, and a lot are set up for 6 o'clock, not POA. Still, it was straight enough for SD as far as I'm concerned. I used CCI Blazer Brass 115gr FMJs. If I go tomorrow I'm gonna swing by Wally World and see if they have any 124gr to compare recoil/POA to the 115gr.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> At 7 yards, it shot POA, but a hair high and to the right. I think it was a bit to the right due to the fact that I'm still getting used to the trigger and was probably slightly yanking it. Most XDs shoot high out of the box, and a lot are set up for 6 o'clock, not POA. Still, it was straight enough for SD as far as I'm concerned. I used CCI Blazer Brass 115gr FMJs. If I go tomorrow I'm gonna swing by Wally World and see if they have any 124gr to compare recoil/POA to the 115gr.


How were your groups once you got used to it?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

2".


----------

